# Relius Clover (Blazblue) vs Itachi



## Black Leg Sanji (Jan 26, 2012)

Itachi starts with Susano'o up

No restrictions on anyone

How does this go


----------



## Bit Sean (Jan 26, 2012)

Even if Susanooh prevents immediate death by speedblitz, I can't see how Itachi is laying a finger on Relius.

The speed difference is huge.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 26, 2012)

Shit with his durability Relius would get killed by the AOE of Itachi just attacking randomly with Susanoo.
Hes pretty fast though so maybe he could avoid it.


----------



## Bit Sean (Jan 26, 2012)

We don't know anything much about Relius' durability yet, only that it should be pretty high by the BlazBlue verse's standards. He's already survived getting dunked in lava.

And he has a speed feat in which he times the death blow on someone to within 1/480,000th of a second. So yeah, pretty fast :bmay


----------



## NemeBro (Jan 26, 2012)

Relius is so absurdly faster that he could literally just wait until Itachi's Susano'o runs out, assuming he can't break it. 

Did Relius get any good new feats?


----------



## Bit Sean (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm not sure tbh. I'd have to check Dustloop, although I'd rather just wait for the game to come out.

With his speed advantage it's not like he needs them, though I'd love for BlazBlue to finally get some decent destructive feats.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 26, 2012)

Imma go with the guy who can give Terumi a work out.


----------



## Gomu (Jan 26, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Imma go with the guy who can give Terumi a work out.


----------



## OS (Jan 26, 2012)

Relius respect thread?


----------



## Bit Sean (Jan 26, 2012)

Has he got some decent Extend feats?


----------



## OS (Jan 26, 2012)

Don't think anyone here would know. You can check the wikia for it if anything.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 26, 2012)

Bit Sean said:


> Has he got some decent Extend feats?





> In Relius' arcade ending in the new Continuum Shift Extend he runs into Hazama following his defeat by Ragna (possibly in the true ending). The two aren't antagonistic towards eachother by their conversation, but Hazama decides to fight him for an unknown reason. After losing Terumi tells Relius that the life link between him and Noel is secure, along with speaking of "Kushinada's Lynchpin". After hearing from Phantom that Ragna defeated Kusanagi, Relius uses Ignis to rip out Terumi's throat and force his spirit from his body; which Terumi uses to infiltrate and disable Takamagahara. Relius stays behind and contemplates on the current situation.





Overpowered as shit.


----------



## OS (Jan 26, 2012)

woops. Missed some art


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 26, 2012)

Welp, looks like no more Hazama in future BB games.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 26, 2012)

What're you talking about Basch?

That's CS' true ending

Terumi was sitting pretty and fixed up when the Imperator showed up and confirmed Ragna's belief that Saya was behind the whole mess.

edit: If anything that downplays terumi cause it would mean Ragna did legitimately kick his ass.


----------



## Bit Sean (Jan 26, 2012)

Eh, it's still a fighting game, plot is secondary to roster size.

I reckon they'd find someway to shoehorn him in even if he did properly die.


----------



## OS (Jan 26, 2012)

Im interested in seeing the new Murakumo unit.

Terumi still can't die because he's still linked to Noel (unless that was taken care of) and apparently exists as long as someone hates him.


----------



## Bit Sean (Jan 26, 2012)

Didn't Kokonoe say she had just rebuilt Lambda-11?

I could swear I read that somewhere.


----------



## OS (Jan 26, 2012)

Bit Sean said:


> Didn't Kokonoe say she had just rebuilt Lambda-11?
> 
> I could swear I read that somewhere.



I think it's speculation. But Ragnas arm is made from her apparently. Don't think you rebuild something that disappears into thin air.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 26, 2012)

zenieth said:


> edit: If anything that downplays terumi cause it would mean Ragna did legitimately kick his ass.



More like made Relius OP since Ragna at his best fucks him up, but not kill him. No other character could. Relius _does._


----------



## Byrd (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm expecting Saya to be truly OP... but Relius makes a fine antagonist.. we need more villians like him today


----------



## OS (Jan 26, 2012)

Relius still didn't kill him since Hazama came back later to make fun of everyone and see their faces when Saya came.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jan 26, 2012)

Bit Sean said:


> And he has a speed feat in which he times the death blow on someone to within 1/480,000th of a second. So yeah, pretty fast :bmay



Itachi's best quantifiable reaction time feat is less than 1/1,000 of a second. Relius's feat- if that figure is indeed accurate -would be roughly 480 times faster than Itachi's best showing of *forming a fucking coherent thought to turn Susano'o on*.

That being the case, I don't see why this thread was even made in the first place.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 26, 2012)

It's pretty simple

True ending

Phantom wounds Jubei so he can't thwart Terumi > Terumi convinces Litchi that he can help her save Arakune > Relius captures Arakune > Terumi uses Tsubaki to obtain Noel > Imperator mindrapes Tsubaki > Terumi uses phantom to lock rachel when she confronts him > Ragna confronts Terumi > Terumi kicks ragna's ass because Ragna has no Azure to use > Mu created > Mu goes off to kill  Amaterasu > Lambda saves Ragna and he attains the Idea Engine > Jin and Hakumen confront Mu > Ragna kicks Terumi's ass > Ragna saves rachel > Relius meets up Terumi > Ragna saves Jin > Ragna uses his azure to 'destroy' kusanagi > Relius notices Life Link is destroyed and kills terumi so that he can Stop Takamagahara > Imperator kills Amaterasu > Relius probably fixes Hazama since he created the body > Ragna and folks get trolled


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 26, 2012)

Wait, yeah, nvm. He has that lifelink thing going for him. Still rediculous enough to fuck him up though.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 26, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PU9YFoDymbQ[/YOUTUBE]

8:20 and up is Relius vs Hazama


----------



## Byrd (Jan 26, 2012)

zenieth said:


> It's pretty simple
> 
> True ending
> 
> Phantom wounds Jubei so he can't thwart Terumi > Terumi convinces Litchi that he can help her save Arakune > Relius captures Arakune > Terumi uses Tsubaki to obtain Noel > Imperator mindrapes Tsubaki > Terumi uses phantom to lock rachel when she confronts him > Ragna confronts Terumi > Terumi kicks ragna's ass because Ragna has no Azure to use > Mu created > Mu goes off to kill  Amaterasu > Lambda saves Ragna and he attains the Idea Engine > Jin and Hakumen confront Mu > Ragna kicks Terumi's ass > Ragna saves rachel > Relius meets up Terumi > Ragna saves Jin > Ragna uses his azure to 'destroy' kusanagi > Relius notices Life Link is destroyed and kills terumi so that he can Stop Takamagahara > Imperator kills Amaterasu > Relius probably fixes Hazama since he created the body > Ragna and folks get trolled



So its everybody basically getting trolled by Relius and isn't Litchi now apart of the group run by Saya... and where does Platinum belong in the story besides being a host to one of the spirits of the seven heroes


----------



## Bit Sean (Jan 26, 2012)

Platinum's been pretty peripheral to the story so far.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 26, 2012)

jin kisaragi vs sasuke next.


----------



## Bit Sean (Jan 26, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> Itachi's best quantifiable reaction time feat is less than 1/1,000 of a second. Relius's feat- if that figure is indeed accurate -would be roughly 480 times faster than Itachi's best showing of *forming a fucking coherent thought to turn Susano'o on*.
> 
> That being the case, I don't see why this thread was even made in the first place.



It's accurate. The exact timeframe of the feat is given by the closest thing to an omniscient character in the verse.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 26, 2012)

Platinum legitimately should be training Bang.

But considering she's stuck in a three spirit loli body...yeah


----------



## Byrd (Jan 26, 2012)

Ok cool cause I thought I was missing something...



zenieth said:


> Platinum legitimately should be training Bang.
> 
> But considering she's stuck in a three spirit loli body...yeah



always found that to be weird


----------



## Nikushimi (Jan 26, 2012)

Bit Sean said:


> It's accurate. The exact timeframe of the feat is given by the closest thing to an omniscient character in the verse.



...

Who the hell would think this match was a good idea?


----------



## OS (Jan 26, 2012)

Family men


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 26, 2012)

Relius in japanese just sounds so chill. And that ending was awesome.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 26, 2012)

There's a lot of BB stuff to come with the next installment

Bang apparently has the Nox killer

Jin is being trained by Jubei

Ragna is no long AZURE but THE POWER OF SCIENCE!

Tao still needs to reach her potential of "the ultimate weapon"

Relius is gonna do something to arakune

We need to figure out if Saya is just a figure head or legitimately the 100% top bitch in that organization

Rachel and Hakumen have mysterious BS to deal with

Kokonoe and her nukes

Noel is part of Sector 7 now


----------



## Bit Sean (Jan 26, 2012)

Also Zeneith, Litchi has joined NOL.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ug-_MXN94WU[/YOUTUBE]

5:25 for awesome Relius vs Carl match.

But yeah, this is a stomp.


----------



## Byrd (Jan 26, 2012)

Bit Sean said:


> Also Zeneith, Litchi has joined NOL.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ug-_MXN94WU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



That introduction was godly


----------



## zenieth (Jan 26, 2012)

I covered that in the first link, Bit.

What I really want to know is what is true magic?

I mean that shit is considered legit power.

It binded terumi to servitude
Trapped Rachel
Makes all the Seither shit look like shit
And the only users now are Phantom and Rachel.


----------



## Bit Sean (Jan 26, 2012)

Ah, my bad.

And yeah, I'm hoping with get Phantom as a playable character somewhere down the line.
Doesn't Kokonoe use magic as well? She just doesn't like using it.


----------



## OS (Jan 26, 2012)

People forgetting about tsubaki


----------



## zenieth (Jan 26, 2012)

What about Tsubaki?

Sure she's awesome but she's got no magic


----------



## Byrd (Jan 26, 2012)

I want Rachel to stop messing around and finally get serious.. although I did find her casually stomping ragna amusing

and Kokonoe needs to actually stomp some people too cause she is more than capable of doing that.. but there is a rumor that she may be playable.. I hope so


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 26, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Ragna is no long AZURE but THE POWER OF SCIENCE!



Ragna's BB version of Edward Elric.


----------



## Bit Sean (Jan 26, 2012)

Didn't Tsubaki properly side with Haz & Saya at the end?

Been a while since I've played story mode.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 26, 2012)

Tsubaki was used by Terumi, went blind and then Saya "showed" tsubaki the light

Aka Saya mind raped her.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 26, 2012)

Also going to do Hakumen's story mode

I remember a specific scenario playing out that might 100% cement BB top tiers as lightning timers.


----------



## Byrd (Jan 26, 2012)

BB is getting stronger.. top-tiers havent went all-out yet.. one of them currently still existing despite dead and a loli that can matter manipulate


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 26, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Also going to do Hakumen's story mode
> 
> I remember a specific scenario playing out that might 100% cement BB top tiers as lightning timers.



We wanna count Terumi vs Rachel intro where he dodged Rachel's Sword Iris twice?


----------



## zenieth (Jan 26, 2012)

We'll count them and ragna's dodging of them as well soon. Just want to do this last in story one to completely legit this.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 26, 2012)

And CS takes place a week after CT to boot. :uvalaugh


----------



## Byrd (Jan 26, 2012)

So who is making a respect thread... need one


----------



## OS (Jan 26, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> I want Rachel to stop messing around and finally get serious.. although I did find her casually stomping ragna amusing
> 
> and Kokonoe needs to actually stomp some people too cause she is more than capable of doing that.. *but there is a rumor that she may be playable.. I hope so*



Oh yeah... that. I remember seeing the plans for that


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 26, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> Oh yeah... that. I remember seeing the plans for that



Her Astral Heat will be her giving her opponents diabetes with all the sweets she has.


----------



## OS (Jan 26, 2012)

The DLC plan is actually her and jubei. Though it originated from this vid iirc so not sure how legit it is.

at 1:09


----------



## Byrd (Jan 26, 2012)

perfect reaction face


----------



## Bit Sean (Jan 26, 2012)

Kokonoe and Jubei are the names getting thrown around the most for future playability. I've been hearing those for a while.

I'd be happy with either. They should throw Phantom in as well though.


----------



## OS (Jan 26, 2012)

yfw Phantom is actually Nine resurrected


----------



## zenieth (Jan 26, 2012)

Considering everything pretty much points to that, it'd be pretty damn obvious OS...


----------



## OS (Jan 26, 2012)

You ruined my moment of feeling smart. I hate you


----------



## willyvereb (Jan 26, 2012)

zenieth said:


> It's pretty simple
> 
> True ending
> 
> Phantom wounds Jubei so he can't thwart Terumi > Terumi convinces Litchi that he can help her save Arakune > Relius captures Arakune > Terumi uses Tsubaki to obtain Noel > Imperator mindrapes Tsubaki > Terumi uses phantom to lock rachel when she confronts him > Ragna confronts Terumi > Terumi kicks ragna's ass because Ragna has no Azure to use > Mu created > Mu goes off to kill  Amaterasu > Lambda saves Ragna and he attains the Idea Engine > Jin and Hakumen confront Mu > Ragna kicks Terumi's ass > Ragna saves rachel > Relius meets up Terumi > Ragna saves Jin > Ragna uses his azure to 'destroy' kusanagi > Relius notices Life Link is destroyed and kills terumi so that he can Stop Takamagahara > Imperator kills Amaterasu > Relius probably fixes Hazama since he created the body > Ragna and folks get trolled


Good summary. Although you were wrong on two points:

1.) The Imperator couldn't mindrape Tsubaki because she was sealed until the very finale. It was Terumi playing around with Tsubaki's feelings. He increased Tsubaki's sense of duty and jealousy for Noel. Both of those feelings were strong in Tsubaki but Terumi enhanced them to absurd levels.

2.)No, Relius likely had nothing to do with Terumi's resurrection. The vents supposedly played out in this order:

Relius meets Terumi and they begin fighting for no apparent reason -> Ragna confronts Mu-12-> Phantom interupts Relius (who were pretty much winnin) and informs both of them the moment Takamagahara is going to temporally become "blind" -> Ragna sacrifices the Idea Engine to save Noel-> Takamagahara suffers an eror in its predictions -> Relius kills Terumi-> Terumi breaches Takamagahara's defenses and takes them down via a virus prepared by Phantom -> Terumi awakens the Imperator and forms a life-link with her ->Terumi resurrects and confronts the heroes -----> ?----> Profit


----------



## zenieth (Jan 27, 2012)

>Insert Imperator coming face to face with Tsubaki in tsubaki's true end here
>Terumi isn't alive to begin with, he's an eternal ghost. Life link is merely a formality for his body hazama 
>Nowhere is it mentioned that saya was awakened, the only references to the imperator in the game before her reveal was mentioning of her arrival
>rebuttal complete


----------



## Alpha to Omega (Jan 27, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Ragna is no long AZURE but THE POWER OF SCIENCE!



Ragna still has his Azure.



zenieth said:


> >Insert Imperator coming face to face with Tsubaki in tsubaki's true end here
> >Terumi isn't alive to begin with, he's an eternal ghost. Life link is merely a formality for his body hazama
> >Nowhere is it mentioned that saya was awakened, the only references to the imperator in the game before her reveal was mentioning of her arrival
> >rebuttal complete



The Imperator also shows up in Rachel's true ending. 

But there is an implied reference to her awakening when Terumi is talking to Takemegahara, he basically says he doesn't need Noel's life-link anymore and then Takemegahara ask if he woke "her" up. So he woke her sometime before the true ending.

And the life-link is more than a formality, it's part of what lets him stay in the world.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jan 27, 2012)

I am shocked that this thread didnt get locked yet considering what was going on yesterday 

Either way, nice to see it started a discussion


----------



## zenieth (Jan 27, 2012)

Alpha to Omega said:


> Ragna still has his Azure.



I know.

I just prefer thinking of it as the Idea engine because Nuclear powered Soul steal will be badass


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 27, 2012)

Okay, that relius vs Carl fight was fuckin badass


----------

